# Fracino Piccino £550 + £30 delivery!!



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Check out the Fracino Piccino at The Coffee Bean for only £550 +£30 delivery! http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Coffee-at-Home.html Get yourself a bargain ready for the festive season!!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Heavenly and Cherub £645 + £30 delivery too.....http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Heavenly---Cherub.html


----------



## Hatbeard (Sep 26, 2012)

^just a small heads up the description for the heavenly & cherub mentions delivery for £25 might confuse/disgruntle potential customers.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

oops! Thanks Hatbeard! Will change it now!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Christmas is approaching fast so have a look at what The Coffee Bean has to offer.......


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Great deals on domestic espresso machines and supplies http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Heavenly---Cherub.html


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

If there is anything not on The Coffee Bean website that you need, PM me or email and I can usually get hold of most coffee related stuff!! HAPPY CHRISTMAS!!

Andy


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Still just about time to order ready for Christmas but you'll have to be quick......!!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Happy New Year to you all! Still loads of great prices at The Coffee Bean......


----------

